

Twitter Bootstrap without jQuery - tagawa
http://daniemon.com/blog/bootstrap-without-jquery/

======
tagawa
tl;dr: A lightweight script to replace jQuery for a few simple interactions
(dropdown menus, dismissable alerts, collapsible nav bar). Project page is
here: <https://github.com/tagawa/bootstrap-without-jquery>

